# Heavy Duty Wall Outlet Extender - Similar to PS Audio's Juice Bar II



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm looking for a wall outlet extender. I have several power amplifiers in my system that I want to run straight into the wall, but I only have 2 wall outlets (plugs). 

I don't need a surge protector, a simple heavy duty power strip without any gimmicks or technology will do. 

Anybody know of a good one?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't want to use the Juice Bar then? Are you looking for something cheaper? I've never had any problems with the cheap power strips. :dontknow:


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

mechman said:


> You don't want to use the Juice Bar then? Are you looking for something cheaper? I've never had any problems with the cheap power strips. :dontknow:


Yes, I'd like something inexpensive.

Edit: 
I ended up purchasing a Tripp Lite TLM1015NC 10-Outlet Power Strip with Metal Housing. It will handle 1800 watts and does no filtering, perfect for amplifiers, preamps, etc. $47 shipped from Amazon.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We use Tripp-Lites at work to run 6kW worth of computers and storage arrays. They are pretty cheap and built like tanks.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I ended up purchasing the Tripp Lite TLM1015NC. I’m pretty happy with it. It feels like it’ll last forever and it does exactly what I need, ie. doesn’t limit power in any way.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good move. I doubt that you will ever find it to be inadequate.


----------

